# Disc compatible tubular suggestions?



## fishit (Jul 20, 2009)

Please.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Spacing?

If it was me: HED Belgiums or Major Toms to CK/DT/whatever you can afford hubs. Many websites can give you that build. Carbon rims are overrated for cross, although disc brakes do negate their major disadvantage.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

There are a number of 29er tubular wheelsets out there.

If you're building up wheels, 28 or 32 spokes is probably the way to go, in terms of having a good selection of hubs.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Need more information about yourself. Weight? Price range? Material preference (ie carbon or alloy)?


----------



## fishit (Jul 20, 2009)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Need more information about yourself. Weight? Price range? Material preference (ie carbon or alloy)?


Of course,
I am 6'4" 190lb
Spacing is 135 (Cannondale Superx Disc)
Price Range: I am open to any range from budget to Envy/Zipp territory.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

kbiker3111 said:


> Carbon rims are overrated for cross


As a guy who has raced both, no they really aren't. Because of their incredible stiffness carbon rims can be built with low spoke counts and still be quite a bit stiffer than a 28 or 32 spoke aluminum rim wheel. Add to the fact they'll typically weigh 1/2-3/4 pound lighter and that's significant upgrade. With the advent and popularity of carbon clincher wheels carbon tubulars can be found for really cheap these days.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, you could go a few different ways on this one. You could always try to save a few bucks and go with an alloy build. Maybe some KInlin TB25s laced to White Industries M16 disc hubs. If you wanted to go a bit lighter, you could always lace some Enve 25 tubys to Chris King ISO hubs. Obviously the carbon build would be much stiffer and lighter, but the TB25 option would probably be a better bang for your buck.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> As a guy who has raced both, no they really aren't. Because of their incredible stiffness carbon rims can be built with low spoke counts and still be quite a bit stiffer than a 28 or 32 spoke aluminum rim wheel. Add to the fact they'll typically weigh 1/2-3/4 pound lighter and that's significant upgrade. With the advent and popularity of carbon clincher wheels carbon tubulars can be found for really cheap these days.


I disagree. The only rims that get you near your 225-335 gram number are Reynolds 32's or Enve 1.25's and then you're giving up quite a bit of that stiffness. Thats quite a premium to pay for half a pound.

I love HED Stingers and Zipp 404s on the road. Theres nothing like turning things up to 25+mph and hearing them whip along underneath you. But in cross you spend so much time going slow that it just doesn't make sense (to me) to spend that money on wheels. I'd rather have more wheelsets and better tires.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

kbiker3111 said:


> I disagree. The only rims that get you near your 225-335 gram number are Reynolds 32's or Enve 1.25's and then you're giving up quite a bit of that stiffness. Thats quite a premium to pay for half a pound.
> 
> I love HED Stingers and Zipp 404s on the road. Theres nothing like turning things up to 25+mph and hearing them whip along underneath you. But in cross you spend so much time going slow that it just doesn't make sense (to me) to spend that money on wheels. I'd rather have more wheelsets and better tires.


330g 38mm carbon tubulars are all over the place. that's 200g grams in rims alone compared to HEDS and they are plenty stiff, I've built two sets of wheels using the taiwan direct rims and they are magnitudes stiffer than my Mavic Reflex tubular rims which are the gold standard for aluminum rims. Add to that shorter and fewer spokes which is up another 1/4lb and you have a far lighter superior wheelset. It's not an either or, if you have the cabbage carbon wheels are better.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Where does one find lower spoke count disc hubs to use with these carbon rims?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

gospastic said:


> Where does one find lower spoke count disc hubs to use with these carbon rims?


How low are you thinking?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Mavic Reflex is a pretty soft rim. 

The Velocity Major Tom is a wider alloy tubular that still comes in at a good weight (432g). There is no good reason to go after a low spoke count on a CX wheel, especially a disc brake wheel. 28h is plenty low and will be strong for your size. Built with your hub of choice these would make a great CX wheel.

Velocity - Content Template


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

davidka said:


> The Mavic Reflex is a pretty soft rim.
> Velocity - Content Template


Interesting, that really hasn't been my experience. I've built two wheelsets with Reflex Tubulars and probably a dozen with Open Pro/reflex clinchers and they have been the best aluminum rims I have found for stiffness. The worst are anything that uses the "scandium" based aluminum, Stans, IRD, Kinlin. Those things were horrible in the narrower low profile sizes.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> 330g 38mm carbon tubulars


x2

I have no problems with mine. Light and stiff and comparatively cheap. I do admit to not have any problems with my alloy rims that are set-up tubeless either, but I prefer the carbons for all around.

If I had a hefty price range to choose from, I'd go White Industries drilled for 24 holes and Enve rims in the 30-40mm range.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

Any wider carbon tubular rims out there besides the expensive brands? I have heard some good experiences w/ chinese carbon rims but haven't found any that are as wide as the alloys available (like Major Toms, HEDs, etc.)


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

andy13 said:


> Any wider carbon tubular rims out there besides the expensive brands? I have heard some good experiences w/ chinese carbon rims but haven't found any that are as wide as the alloys available (like Major Toms, HEDs, etc.)


Farsports, which is the only of the Chinese direct companies I would even consider working with at this point, offers a 23mm wide, 50mm deep carbon rim that they classify as a cyclocross rim. Under 400g on average.

Farsports has so far proven to have reasonably good customer service, and it appears they are trying hard to keep their US customers happy. However, that doesn't mean that you will have the same level of support as you would from someone like Zen.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

5'7" 150lbs
Token MTB hubs built with Mavic Reflex and Revolution spokes 32 hole front and back.
Reasonable light at just under 1500g, stiff enough for me, durable, super cheap to build, spokes are easy to find/replace and I am not out a ridiculous amount of money if something goes wrong. At under $250 to build I would rather have a quiver of these wheels than 1 set of fancy carbon wheels.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

JPHcross said:


> 5'7" 150lbs
> Token MTB hubs built with Mavic Reflex and Revolution spokes 32 hole front and back.
> Reasonable light at just under 1500g, stiff enough for me, durable, super cheap to build, spokes are easy to find/replace and I am not out a ridiculous amount of money if something goes wrong. At under $250 to build I would rather have a quiver of these wheels than 1 set of fancy carbon wheels.


You'd have to be getting parts below retail to build those wheels for $250. Rims and spokes are 2 bills at good Guy prices alone.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I am getting a 23mm wide, 50mm deep disk set from farsports.

1420g is the weight for 24/24 but I want 24/28 or 28/28 so that will add a few grams.

Beware, the stock wheelset on their website uses 130mm spaced disk hubs... 

I had to request a 135mm spaced hub for a custom build. 

Lead time is 15 days and shipping is a week. So 22 days total.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

If money was not an option I would be buying something like this Welcome to Enve Composites OR THIS AX Lightness/Tune 29"er Tubular Wheelset: On Test/Out Of The Box

But right now I am waiting on Major Tom's to come into stock and build them to DT 240 6 bolt hubs for my crux. 28h 180lbs 6'2'' 

So stoked to crush fools! Maybe even you! haha nah but yeah!


----------



## cantbeataktm (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going with ENVE 29er tubies with 240's . I think it's the best cross disc brake choice out there. Just wish they had some deeper dish to them


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

31mm is perfect. I think the biggest advantage in cross rims is the shape more than the depth. Much less mud build up with a pointy rim.

That would be a really nice wheelset!


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

November bicycles will build any of their wheelsets with a 135mm disc hubs (Novatecs are their standard hub)

These are their Major Tom alloys which I have (with regular hubs): November Bicycles: Race smart. - FSW CX Alloy Tubulars


----------

